# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Most aesthetic bb ever

## Prime

Who gets your vote?
Im gonna go with Milos Sarcev

----------


## anabolicwannabe

i say dexter jackson

----------


## nsa

Frank Zane wins this category easily...

----------


## Iowa

> Frank Zane wins this category easily...


right on.

----------


## nsa

Key word is "aesthetic". So essentially that narrows it down to dexter and zane, and dexter is very good(especially regarding symmetry and midsection), but zane just has more of an aesthetic look.

----------


## tubbytank

Francis Benfatto

----------


## Iowa

> Key word is "aesthetic". So essentially that narrows it down to dexter and zane, and dexter is very good(especially regarding symmetry and midsection), but zane just has more of an aesthetic look.


Dexter is good, but his high lats really show when viewed from the front. I say zane, then wheeler. just my .02

----------


## anabolicwannabe

nah..i change my mind.. i vote for gregg valentino  :LOL:

----------


## Dude-Man

flex wheeler

----------


## Prime

Zane was great but id say Milos looks better. Dex has to large a gut, i diddnt like flex's abs either and he ruined his pysique playing the size game. Francisco benefatto would probably be in the top 5.

----------


## Dude-Man

> Zane was great but id say Milos looks better. Dex has to large a gut, i diddnt like flex's abs either and he ruined his pysique playing the size game. Francisco benefatto would probably be in the top 5.


I have never seen a picture of dexter where he appeared to have a "gut".

----------


## I R Baboon

Darrem Charles

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Frank Zane hands down !!!!

----------


## bmwrob

Flex... I still have a muscle and fitness from Aug. 1997 that has a black and white photo shoot of Flex after he won the Arnold. This was back before he tried (and failed) to play the size game. Absoultly perfect. Although, I do put Zane and Charles pretty close (still #2 & 3).

----------


## flexin-rph

> Francis Benfatto


Yup, yup.

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

> Frank Zane wins this category easily...



Amen

----------


## ibiza69

heres my list, in no perticular order, frank zane, dexter jackson, darrem charles, serge nubret, bob paris, shawn ray, flex wheeler(before synthol), dennis newman, melvin anthony, ahmed haidar, milos sarcev.............

----------


## tubbytank

Can't really put my finger on it, but I could never appreciate Frank Zane's physique. To me he just didn't have the size to be Mr. Olympia. He had symetry, however no real muscle mass, just he was cut to hell. I'm not saying he had to be a mass monster to win, but bodybuilding is still about putting on some dense muscle.
I was also given his book of poetry for xmas one yer, and may I say it was one of the worst things I failed to read through. Not many times have I failed to finish a book. This was one of them.

----------


## nsa

Zane was all about being shredded, having symmetry and proportions. He was not a large bodybuilder, but not everyone likes a huge freakish bodybuilder. The mass monsters look gross to me, so unnatural looking. Its sad that this sport has come to the point of seeing who can be the biggest freak.

----------


## workdude

Frank Zane hands down....

----------


## decadbal

columbo

----------


## BigSexy50

Benfatto and Dennis Newman (before his Leukemia)

----------


## charlieuk

Lee Labrada, Bob Paris, Frank Zane

----------


## bluethunder

Frank Zane..

----------


## Be Real

I dunno about aesthetically pleasing but Pat Berglund had the biggest schlong

http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/c...buildersb.html


But if you wanna talk about aesthetically pleasing Bert Elliot has everyone beat hands down. Thats what I strive to look like.




Mike Mentzer also had a very nice aesthetic build.

----------


## Odin

I guess I would need to go with Markus Ruhl, the dude has crazy seperation in his back.

----------


## nsa

> I guess I would need to go with Markus Ruhl, the dude has crazy seperation in his back.


WTF? Aesthetic?

----------


## nsa

WTF? How can you call ruhl aesthetic?

----------


## Odin

> WTF? How can you call ruhl aesthetic?


O aesthetic means being of good perportion an lines and details, I got messed up for a second and thought it ment holding water.

----------


## nsa

Be Real, i like mentzer and bert elliot isn't bad, but those other guys in your post look like they are posing for some gay porn site or something. Not to mention, they are smaller than i am.

----------


## jkddave

Bob Paris or Mike Mentzer

----------


## big_dom85

dude mike mentzer... even ray was good but definatly Mike.... does n e 1 have n e stats on Mike n his prime?

----------


## Kenny007

Frank Zane in my opinion

----------


## Prime

This guy was amazing and could really pose as well.

----------


## scriptfactory

> O aesthetic means being of good perportion an lines and details, I got messed up for a second and thought it ment holding water.


LMFAO!!! Was that an intentional joke?

----------


## BUBBA74

> Frank Zane wins this category easily...


I came in here to say that.

----------


## Rock88

bump  :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Paullusion

The dude looks like a statue, come on. Obviously most aesthetic.

----------


## sp33dg33k

i was going to say shawn ray but came across this pic and as much as i like em both i have to go with frank if i had to pic between em

http://www.ironage.us/virtual/virtual7/shawn-frank.jpg

----------


## Dude-Man

notice how much larger frank's head is? he's standing much closer than shawn ray. makes him look bigger than he is.

----------


## MASTER

I cant believe no1 sed serge nubret, his shape and proportions were near perfect, and of corse flex back in the early 90s.

----------


## MASTER

Couple of pics of nubret, and haney, in my opinion the best ever

----------


## nsa

> Couple of pics of nubret, and haney, in my opinion the best ever


I wouldn't call Haney aesthetic.

----------


## J.S.N.

yeah, that's what ronnie coleman and company has done to the sport. now lee haney and dorian almost look aesthetic even though 10 years ago they were the furthest thing from it.

----------


## big daddy k de

Franco Columbu !!!!!!!!

----------


## haldy

how about Robbie Robinson, i thought that he looked awesome in pumping iron

----------


## big daddy k de

> how about Robbie Robinson, i thought that he looked awesome in pumping iron


lol yhea he did look good he had some funky pose/dance moves in comp

----------


## XxElitexX

zane or dexter IMHO.

----------


## nsa

> zane or dexter IMHO.


I don't think this is even close. Zane and Dex are easily the most aesthetic of all time, IMO the only big guy that was still aesthetic was flex wheeler.

----------


## KGBnine

Today...melvin anthony and dexter.

----------


## Kenny007

What about Ahmad Hadair?

----------


## Paullusion

What about gustavo? Most aesthetic gut maybe?

----------


## Iowa

> Today...melvin anthony and dexter.



I agree. I really like Mark Dugdale's physique too. He's not on the same level as Dexter, but he's got some awesome genetics.

http://musclegallery.com/MarkDugdale/

----------


## Jase

Serge Nubret, Bob Paris, Frank Zane, Flex , Who can say all legends

Godspeed

----------


## diesel21

franco colombo and zane too,

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Don't forget Dareem Charles.

----------


## alevok

> Who gets your vote?
> Im gonna go with Milos Sarcev


I am with u on this one

----------


## jimihendryx

flex

----------


## Seajackal

Flex Wheeler no doubts!

----------


## Sta11ion

How tall was flex wheeler

----------


## Latimus

ronnie coleman...lol

----------


## alphaman

> ronnie coleman...lol


Naw, he ain't got $hit on Art Atwood!

----------


## mark956101957

Bob Paris

----------


## TheDfromGC

greg valentino, without a doubt

----------


## Seajackal

> How tall was flex wheeler


About 5'8" ?

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Frank Zane wins this category easily...


Frank Zane wins face down. With Flex as #2. Zane was the most vascular ripped, hard boddied ectomorph-meso that i have ever seen. Flex is an ecto- meso too.

----------


## nickm748

zane

----------


## runko

zane

----------


## SooJuiced

greg valentino  :Asskiss:

----------


## SaTyR

please stop with the greg valentino jokes...

----------


## pyschomab

FRANK ZANE - no contest

----------


## Ejuicer

Milos Sarcev for sure

----------


## Hynkka

Ulisses Williams

 

ps. Hope the pic shows. sorry I'm a n00b on forum. Don't shoot me becouse of first post..  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## abstrack

what about Labrada? He was well porportioned

----------


## bor

I'm gonna say, in no particular order

- Mark Dugdale

- Darrem Charles

- Flex Wheller

- Arnie

Never liked Milos Sarcev very much, had no traps, he's a GREAT guy though!

----------


## bor

> Ulisses Williams
> 
> 
> ps. Hope the pic shows. sorry I'm a n00b on forum. Don't shoot me becouse of first post..


Was this guy on a Musclemania commercial a few years ago, sranding leaning on a motorcycle? THAT was a sick picture!

----------


## Hynkka

> Was this guy on a Musclemania commercial a few years ago, sranding leaning on a motorcycle? THAT was a sick picture!


Haven't see that pic, but could be same dude. Musclemania.com tells some of his contest history:

2004 Musclemania Superbody Pro Champion
2003 Musclemania Superbody Champion
2003 Musclemania Atlantic Open MW 1st
2002 Musclemania Atlantic Open WW 1st

edit. Personally I like a lot his physique. Not very massive but lean and good genetics.

----------


## Sofie

Zane, Bob Paris, Columbo, Mike Mentzer and Anders Graneheim..

----------


## scriptfactory

> Haven't see that pic, but could be same dude. Musclemania.com tells some of his contest history:
> 
> 2004 Musclemania Superbody Pro Champion
> 2003 Musclemania Superbody Champion
> 2003 Musclemania Atlantic Open MW 1st
> 2002 Musclemania Atlantic Open WW 1st
> 
> edit. Personally I like a lot his physique. Not very massive but lean and good genetics.


He's pretty big for a natural bodybuilder! Definitely a great physique.

----------


## QuickSilver

Markus Ruhl

----------


## Squatman51

flex wheeler best physique..... before he played the mass game

----------


## C-heavyweight

Milos sarcev

----------


## jimmyinkedup

zane ,paris, labrada ... and id like to throw rich gaspari into the mix

----------


## Sehr

I didint see flex wheeler in the top 3 posts, that was a HUUUUUUUUGE surprise. He had nice rounded muscles.

----------


## robb01

> I didint see flex wheeler in the top 3 posts, that was a HUUUUUUUUGE surprise. He had nice rounded muscles.


I was shocked as well, but he will be there next time

----------


## yannick35

Flex wheeler for sure man was he amazing when he made is pro debut

----------


## rhino1

I think you guys mean "best physique"

Below is the definition of "aesthetics"

All of you are basically saying who is the most beautifull or pleasing to they eye...that judgement is totally SUBJECTIVE...and that is a personal opinion and one which is evoked based largly on your personal preference and bias. That makes it uncomparable from person to person

dictionary results for: aesthetic
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This 
aes⋅thet⋅ic   /ɛsˈθɛtɪk or, especially Brit., is-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [es-thet-ik or, especially Brit., ees-] Show IPA Pronunciation 

–adjective 1. pertaining to a sense of the beautiful or to the science of aesthetics. 
2. having a sense of the beautiful; characterized by a love of beauty. 
3. pertaining to, involving, or concerned with pure emotion and sensation as opposed to pure intellectuality. 
–noun 4. a philosophical theory or idea of what is aesthetically valid at a given time and place: the clean lines, bare surfaces, and sense of space that bespeak the machine-age aesthetic. 
5. aesthetics. 
6. Archaic. the study of the nature of sensation.

----------


## Phate

since we're all bumping three year old threads nowadays

i'm gonna go with serge nubret, his chest is just perfect and his body is almost perfectly proportional

----------


## Gun4hire

I'd say Franco Columbo, Bob Paris, and Shawn Ray.

----------


## Nicotine

zane
wheeler
jackson

not necessarily in that order.

----------


## rhino1

Priest....hands down

----------


## Voice of Reason

Gustavo Badell...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su1qlHkideM

----------


## rhino1

> Gustavo Badell...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su1qlHkideM


um no....

check out his nice gh gut

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

heath, phil or dexter lol

----------


## nickbcd

Frank Zane wins hands down for me

----------


## Tock

Jim Haislop
http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/c...imhaislop.html
Famous back in the 1960's

----------


## Nicotine

zane/wheeler/jackson!

----------


## vishus

> Priest....hands down


true, in the competition season, but in the offseason this dude looks like a bloated piece of meat haha ever seen him offseason? but i guess most bbder's get like that........ :Big Grin:

----------


## Jakt

stan mcquay and the old school dudes... gustavo use to look good, now hesw all ghd out

----------


## Padsterdog

Only ever seen three of the top guys in the flesh and I think thats the best way of judging them, get a true reflection of just how much work these guys put in. Samir Banout was in good condition, Lee Labrada had a great little frame but was not in very good Knick. The one that stood out to me was Bob Paris, awesome frame great condition, monster calfs. :7up:

----------


## FireGuy

Put me down for Wheeler.

----------


## Ashop

> who gets your vote?
> Im gonna go with milos sarcev


flex wheeler

----------


## Brown Ninja

Arnold and Zane for me

----------


## jbm

Serge Nubret
Frank Zane
Flex Wheeler
Ronnie Coleman? LOL!

----------


## MuscleSportMag

3-time Mr. O Frank Zane. All you need to see is that vacuum pose.

----------


## drummerofgod87

I wouldn't select anyone current. Arnold and Zane are my favorites.

----------


## T-MOS

Frank Zane,

but who keeps bumping 5 year old threads????????

----------


## Vai



----------


## gladmax

Zane for sure

----------


## JDB3

Milos is the most symmetrical bodybuilder of all time.

----------


## tembe

> i was going to say shawn ray but came across this pic and as much as i like em both i have to go with frank if i had to pic between em
> 
> http://www.ironage.us/virtual/virtual7/shawn-frank.jpg


those pics dont do shaun justice...if they were standing next to eachother shawn would dwarf zane.

----------


## tembe

flex wheeler, Mike Mentzer and phil heath for sure

im not a fan of the older guys...they played their part in bodybuilding history for sure..but the game has evolved...

also aesthetics is pretty individualistic... what one person finds aesthetic, another may not... for example i believe zane is much to small...i much prefer phil heaths look but thats just me

http://olympia.emusclemag.com/wp-con...ilHeath017.jpg

----------


## Red X

I love his back 1985 mr.universe

----------


## bruary17

you guys forget about Steve Reeves? Untouchable...

----------


## tbody66

Shawn Ray, Rich Gaspari, Lee Lebrada, Franco Columbo, Bob Paris... I personally liked Mike Mentzer and Danny Padilla as well. 

Much respect for Frank Zane for sure. Shawn Ray wins cause he was in step on stage shape year round.

----------


## CMB

Arnold, cutler, and wheeler would be my choices.

----------


## pyschomab

I totally think Frank Zane wins!

----------


## UberSteroids

Mike Mentzer and Milos Sarcev.

----------


## GetSwole83

DUDE Dennis Wolf....

oh wait....

----------


## JBarron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E-x-iy811M




I'm goin real old school on everyone and going to say Steve Reeves, he had an awesome serratus, huge lats, square chest. Definition is no where near close to the guys today, but let's be realistic no one walks around with 4% bodyfat year round. I think Reeves had a physique that would be maintainable year round and I find that more ideal then bodybuilders in contest shape.




> you guys forget about Steve Reeves? Untouchable...


Ha just now saw this, right on bro.

----------


## bodybuilder

gregg valentino for sure. The guy looks like he can do some sick yoga. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kml999

Mike Mentzer

----------


## Myalansky

> gregg valentino for sure. The guy looks like he can do some sick yoga.


Yes, he is the one.

----------


## layeazy

that photo isnt accurate zane weight about 200 pounds he would be alot skinner than shawn who is considerably shorter lol yeah milos pic is amazing

----------


## scrunnyronnie

I always liked flex wheeler's physique.

----------


## VegasRenegade

Zane and maybe i am crazy but Olivia maybe to bigr for this catogory but I don't think so

----------


## Sir Anabolic

Shawn Ray.

----------


## bigdaddyets

Flex is my vote

----------


## thewarrior8845

bob paris or shawn ray

----------


## RaZr

Am I the only one who believes Zyzz is the most aesthetic  :Smilie:

----------


## HDH

my goal is this

 :Bow1:  :Bow1:  :Bow1:  :Bow1:

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Frank Zane, without a doubt.

----------


## ahicks92

BOB PARIS!
lol

----------


## Armykid93

> my goal is this


What I wouldn't give lol

----------


## Aziz

> Am I the only one who believes Zyzz is the most aesthetic


Obiviouly lol

----------


## silvex

Zane

----------


## LbforLb152

Sooo close. They all look great

----------


## Cuz

1. Zane. 2. Shawn Ray 3. flex wheeler.

----------


## smile

Frank Zane!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FiLL

Zane and Nubret are 2 of my fav's!

----------


## pleaselaborate

Frank Zane, Steve Reeves, & Mohamed Makkawy

----------


## alexgee

Those Mentzer pics are awesome

----------


## kobe8jf1234

Jay cutler

----------


## Megalodon6

1. Serge Nubret 

2. Frank Zane

----------


## cgeorgemeow

Lee priest from late 90s

----------


## FoxintheBarrow

> Frank Zane wins this category easily...


I agree

----------


## FoxintheBarrow

> 1. Serge Nubret 
> 
> 2. Frank Zane


Two of the best guys, I agree

----------


## InternalFire

I would call it on mentzer

----------


## MusclePupNick

I have to go with Seth Feroce  :Smilie:  Not as big, but I really like his overall look.

----------

